#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > CMS & Frameworks >  >  Top 15 Most Popular CMS Platforms in 2022

## AhaanaDawn

Are you wondering what CMS platform to use for your businesses website? No Worries! Here is a list of the top 15 most popular CMS platforms in 2022. Choose the best CMS platform to build your business website.

WordPress.orgHubSpot CMS HubJoomlaWooCommerceDrupalWixBigCommerceShopifyWordPress.comGhostMagentoTextpatternBloggerBitrix24TYPO3


*Guys, let me know your favourite CMS platform from the list in the comments!*

----------

